# Looking for a wood source



## Nick Rocco (Jan 28, 2016)

Although I am still doing my research to begin casting my own pen blanks I would like to be able to make some blanks that are a combination of wood and Alumilite resin.

I am looking for a source of some wood that will have voids that can be filled with Alumilite for pen blanks.

Please let me know if you can offer any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Edgar (Jan 28, 2016)

If you'll pay shipping, I'll be glad to send you a medium flat rate box of "worthless wood". Probably no burl in the batch, but there will be some good mesquite & pecan and maybe a couple of others that will be good to play with.


----------



## chartle (Jan 28, 2016)

I think most of this wood is found. 

Now I'm not trying to be silly here but, for me if I started doing this I would a take a walk in a wooded area and just look around.

Now there may be some issues if you do this in a park or on someone's private property but even then its not like you are foraging for firewood, a few small pieces is all you need.

Now as per the post above you want something from trees that don't grow where you live you are going to have to reach out to the community.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 28, 2016)

Nick;  Burls are usually irregular, and if someone trims them the cut-offs are useable.


----------



## Nick Rocco (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you to all for your response!

I am amazed by all of the incredibly helpful people on this forum!


----------



## DLGunn (Jan 29, 2016)

rockb,

If Nick passes on your offer I would like to buy those. I'm in the same boat, looking to start casting some worthless wood.


----------



## EdGallop41 (Feb 21, 2016)

I live well over an hour from 3 cities near VA's Blue Ridge. I traveled there to buy wood for several years before I found a lumber supply about 20 minutes from my house that had a lot of imported and exotic wood. Check with your local lumber supplies and you may have a source you didn't know about. I now buy by the board foot and save a ton of money.


----------

